# New forum member



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

just thought i'd say hi.

im currently selling my vx220 ...when it goes i'll be investing in a mk1 TT. I require some comfort, as does my gf...the vx is a raw driving machine. I will miss it..but it is certainly a 2nd car!

anyone want to px a tt against my vx give me a shout lol.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome and good luck with the search.... I test drove a VX once, took me an hour to get out of it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome here is another great site you might even want to join the club www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome 2 The Forum!


----------

